
Taekwindow - vanderZwan
http://taekwindow.net/
======
vanderZwan
Yesterday's submission of Window Maker's new release[0] reminded me of this
little program (written by a good friend of mine, which is how I know about
it).

It's one of those things where you don't remember how you managed to live
without it once you get used to it. In my case, I dual-boot Linux/Windows, but
spend most of my time in the former. This makes switching a little less
painful whenever I need to do it.

I also find it wonderfully well-designed in it's simplicity, being full of
features for power-users yet extremely accessible. Everything documented in-
line, in a way that explains how it works for the less technical folks (look
at that screenshot, describing how it makes itself start when logging in, or
where the settings files go).

It is also portable if you need it to be, and you can turn it on/off at will
when you run programs that don't play nice with it (I remember friends having
issues with Photoshop).

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13846584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13846584)

